# 2005/06 Kona Stab Garbanzo?



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, I'm checking out used Kona Stab Garbanzo today and hoping someone can help me out with a little info.
First, I can find very little info on this bike. Apparently it may have been a rental bike at Whistler? I've been looking for size and geometry info, but not sure to look at Stinky or Stab numbers. I read somewhere that the Stab Garbanzo is really more like a Stinky than a Stab? Is this bike more DH, or more FR?
Second, I really know very little about DH/FR bikes. I'm basically an XC guy that wants to get more comfortable doing drops, gaps, and jumps. So, I guess that means more FR and less DH, right? Any thoughts on whether the Stab Garbanzo may be a cheap way for me to spend more time in the air? Or is it too much travel/weight/wheelbase for freeride?


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Stab Garbonzo was indeed a rental bike at the Whistler bike park.

Stab Garbonzo was actually just a rebadged Stinky Primo for that era. Look up that model and you'll find the info. you need.

Based on the fact that it was a rental at the bike park, I'd be damn sure it's in good shape. Don't get me wrong, those bikes were BOMBER, but still.....they see a lot of abuse being rented up there.

EB


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I bought it. Bike has a "Winter Park" sticker on it - assuming rental fleet.
Yes, it is pretty beat, but I for the price ($350), I can't complain too much. I figure that I can have a little fun with it, and either:
A) sell it in the spring for twice what I paid.
B) fix it up a little at a time if I really like the ride.

The Good: It's a 15.5" which looks like a medium according the old Kona charts. Since I'm 5'9", that should be just about right. Tires look great. The Saint shifter, hubs and rear derailleur are pretty good stuff, I think. RF Forged DH crank looks good. 
The Bad: The fork (Marz Drop-off) is leaking oil, rims are ride-able but clearly hammered on, Saint derailleur barely works (probably just cable/housing), BB is loose, hubs need overhaul, rear pivot bushings in bad shape.
Fortunately, I have access to a full shop and can do much of the work myself. I may send the fork off to Marz to be rebuilt, as I don't want to deal with bushing installation. But even if I lace up new rims, and fix the other issues, and have the fork overhauled, I still won't be much more that $500 into this thing. 
I just wish the rain would stop so I could go ride!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, Winter Park makes sense too....kona "sponsors" a bunch of bike parks. Garbonzo is a lift and the upper section of the whistler bike park - hence the "stab garbonzo" rebadge.

My advice....if you can find a super T of the '02-'04 era for cheap, I'd swap that out for the drop off - which isn't a great fork due to lack of adjust ability. You might even be able to drop a super t cartridge in that drop off.

EB


----------

